

Skin colour map: skin colour & latitude - hhm
http://maps.grida.no/go/graphic/skin-colour-map-indigenous-people

======
aston
Clearly proximity to the equator is an important effect (the horizontal
banding). Can anybody explain the variations not running north/south?

